
Imagine Discovering That Your Teaching Assistant Really Is a Robot - betolink
http://www.wsj.com/articles/if-your-teacher-sounds-like-a-robot-you-might-be-on-to-something-1462546621?mod=e2tw
======
mathattack
I've had worthless online TAs, but never did I assume that one was a robot.
:-) Will the robots get their own social media profiles to perpetuate the myth
that they're human? Or will students prefer robots?

